# Ipad acheté en France / utilisé au Brésil



## baloogbs (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous.

Je souhaiterais offrir un iPad mini à une personne vivant au Brésil. J'aurais voulu savoir si les conditions climatiques (températures + humidité) pourraient altérer le produit (oxydation, surchauffe etc.) sur le long terme.

J'ai essayé de chercher par l'intermédiaire de google mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses pertinentes. 

C'est pourquoi je me dirige vers vous et demande votre aide.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (4 Décembre 2012)

Je suppose que des iPads existent au Brésil...
Sinon, dans les Caractéristiques Techniques de l'iPad Mini, on a :


> Température d&#8217;utilisation : de 0 à 35 °C
> Température de rangement : de &#8211;20 à 45 °C
> Humidité relative : de 5 à 95 % sans condensation
> Altitude maximale d&#8217;utilisation : 3 000 m


----------



## baloogbs (4 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse Larme et les données fournies.

Je suis allé voir sur le site apple.com.br (Brésil) et je n'ai pas vu de trace de l'ipad mini.

Sinon, quelqu'un aurait un témoignage similaire à ma question ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Larme (4 Décembre 2012)

Le Brésil ne fait peut-être pas parti des premiers pays à recevoir les nouveautés Apple, d'où l'absence de l'iPad Mini sur leur store...
Mais je pense que ces caractéristiques doivent être identiques à celles d'un iPad classique qu'on peut trouver là-bas.


----------



## ToM03 (5 Décembre 2012)

Tant que c'est pas en Amazonie sur une pirogue je vois pas le soucis


----------

